# Android Systems and Names



## Mike (Aug 28, 2020)

These are all very confusing to me, I need to get a new
Tablet, a small one only for reading books mainly plus
a little surfing, but I don't know what I want as an O.S.

Marshmallow, Popcorn, Nougat, Lollipop, Jelly Bean, plus
others have numbers, these I can understand, the higher
the number the later the system production.

Do any of you know the difference or the numbers of these
named versions?

Thank you

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

I would say android is the most popular..I bought a 10 inch tablet for playing games and surf..

$100 from Amazon


----------



## macgeek (Aug 28, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_version_history

Any before Oreo seems to no longer be supported or updated if I'm reading this correctly. I'm running Oreo (8.1.0) on my phone which works great and still is being supported/updated with security fixes as needed.

looks like your options are: Oreo, Pie, Android 10. The ones in red in the chart are no longer being supported or updated.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike said:


> These are all very confusing to me, I need to get a new
> Tablet, a small one only for reading books mainly plus
> a little surfing, but I don't know what I want as an O.S.
> 
> ...


As Mcgeek mentioned, Android versions prior to Oreo(highlighted in red)are no longer supported, and thus potentially not secure.  I am very disappointed in Android tablets, some have decent hardware(processor,RAM, storage,graphics) but most come BRAND NEW with *out-of-date* Android versions, and will likely never receive upgrade from the manufacturer. I think the developers are more focused on the cellphone market, which is faster moving and more profitable than tablets.
I bought my wife a 10.1" tablet, this one from Amazon.  It's running Android 8.1, which is adequate I guess, I was hoping for 9.0(Pie) but no dice.
It would be a good candidate to run Kindle on, but my wife won't use an e-reader.


----------



## Mike (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you for your replies, they are all helpful
and instructive.

I bought a 10" tablet a couple of years ago that
has Windows 10 on it, but it want a small one now.

I will let you know when I get one, what it is running.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 29, 2020)

Keep us updated, Mike, as I need a new tablet. I started off with a little Busby which I really liked but they seem to be obsolete now. The one I'm using is a Lenovo and I don't like it at all.


----------



## Mike (Aug 30, 2020)

I bought a Samsung Galaxy SM-T290 Tablet,
running Android 9, cost £100 with 1 penny
change!

Seems to be OK, but the setting up was a bit
of a nightmare as my hub decided to act up,
it took me from yesterday trying untill this AM
to get it working, I did sleep through the night
though.

I made a mistake with the password, I made it too
long as every time you want to use it you need the
password and while setting it up and the screen
went dark I had to use the password again, so if
you ever get a samsung, just use the pin, it is only
4 numbers long

It is running fine just now.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 30, 2020)

I had a 10" Samsung Tablet which I rarely used, so gave it away.  My son has a very sophisticated Lenovo Tablet that he can do almost anything on, but uses his lap top when he is away from his desk.


----------



## Mike (Aug 31, 2020)

Today it has updated to Android System 10,
so it is now at the latest version.

Mike.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 3, 2020)

Mike said:


> Today it has updated to Android System 10,
> so it is now at the latest version.
> 
> Mike.


11 will be out soon. I am running the beta and it is very nice.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 3, 2020)

Nathan said:


> As Mcgeek mentioned, Android versions prior to Oreo(highlighted in red)are no longer supported, and thus potentially not secure.  I am very disappointed in Android tablets, some have decent hardware(processor,RAM, storage,graphics) but most come BRAND NEW with *out-of-date* Android versions, and will likely never receive upgrade from the manufacturer. I think the developers are more focused on the cellphone market, which is faster moving and more profitable than tablets.
> I bought my wife a 10.1" tablet, this one from Amazon.  It's running Android 8.1, which is adequate I guess, I was hoping for 9.0(Pie) but no dice.
> It would be a good candidate to run Kindle on, but my wife won't use an e-reader.


I just bought the latest Amazon tablet and sideloaded the Android market onto it so I could run some of my favorite Android apps on it (some are not available on Amazon store). The apps don't run as fast as they do on my phone but serves the purpose I was looking for from the Amazon tablet.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm supposed to have unlimited data with my new android tablet and it's one of the most glitchy hard to figure out systems I have ever used. There's too many functions that would be a few click of a cabled mouse that are triple the amount of screens to change/alter settings. These are not user friendly devices. Then I was told don't even download security from the tablet or google store. That bad?


----------



## Mike (Sep 17, 2020)

WhatInThe, you can disable the apps that
you don't want.

Go to settings, then Apps and look at them
to see if you will ever use them, if you force
stop it will start again if you need it as the icon
stays where it is, you can remove/uninstal some,
though not all, others you can disable, those are
your three options.

I don't think that you can stop any critical ones.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike said:


> These are all very confusing to me, I need to get a new
> Tablet, a small one only for reading books mainly plus
> a little surfing, but I don't know what I want as an O.S.
> 
> ...


Tv





Mike said:


> These are all very confusing to me, I need to get a new
> Tablet, a small one only for reading books mainly plus
> a little surfing, but I don't know what I want as an O.S.
> 
> ...


If I was buying a tablet for reading books my first choice would be a Kindle reader. It's the closest to a real book. You can read it outdoors. The battery lasts a long time and they offer thousands of books. I don't have one but a tenant here showed me his.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike said:


> WhatInThe, you can disable the apps that
> you don't want.
> 
> Go to settings, then Apps and look at them
> ...


One of the issues I'm having are with the chrome settings. The predictive typing is killing me. I can't disable it. I 'ok' don't show this but it doesn't work only erasing one session and it's back the next day.


----------

